# "Normal" Testosterone ranges by age



## dk8594 (Mar 8, 2018)

For those considering TRT and are having their initial blood work done.....

These are the ranges that an inexperienced doctor will look at when making a diagnosis.  However, just because you're in range, doesn't mean you're not low.

Source: Mayo clinic

(My apologies if this has been previously posted)

View attachment 5486


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 8, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> For those considering TRT and are having their initial blood work done.....
> 
> These are the ranges that an inexperienced doctor will look at when making a diagnosis.  However, just because you're in range, doesn't mean you're not low.
> 
> ...



Experience or no experience has nothing to do with a doctor looking at this chart or one similar. These are the levels of 95% of the healthy population. You’re right, having levels in ranges does not necessarily mean it’s enough but that is only for a low, very low percentage of people.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 8, 2018)

Each lab has their own set range standards


----------



## Spongy (Mar 8, 2018)

my doc says I'm low.  he prescribed me 100mg every 14 days.  Am I good to go?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 8, 2018)

Spongy said:


> my doc says I'm low.  he prescribed me 100mg every 14 days.  Am I good to go?



Hes gotta check your prostrate too. If he’s busy you could set up an appointment with me. Just. All up my secretary and tell her you want the “taliban special”. She’ll know what it means.


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 9, 2018)

Spongy said:


> my doc says I'm low.  he prescribed me 100mg every 14 days.  Am I good to go?



  Have you considered doing 200mg every 28 days or, even better, 300mg every 6 weeks? Needles are scary.

(Kidding)


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 9, 2018)

All I can say is that 260 mg every 14 days sucked.  It was a mix of Sustanon @ 100 mg and Enanthate @ 160 and ONLY administered at my doctor's office.  It was like a roller coaster ride, thereby causing me to find a new doctor.  At 12 days in, I had Testosterone levels of 634 ng/dL total and 12.0 pg/mL free.  EDIT:  Prior to that protocol, the doctor's office was injecting me with 250 mg of Sustanon per week and I felt much better and had better labs with testosterone numbers of 1139 ng/dL total and 25.4 pg/mL free.

IMHO, self-injecting 80 mg of Cypionate every 3.5 days is MUCH better and my last labs had me at 918 ng/dL total and 21.7 pg/mL free prior to my next injection.

Of course, since I started TRT nearly a year ago, I watched the reference ranges change.  IDK what the reasoning was for doing so, but both the lower end and higher end dropped with what certain labs considered "normal".


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 9, 2018)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> All I can say is that 260 mg every 14 days sucked.  It was a mix of Sustanon @ 100 mg and Enanthate @ 160 and ONLY administered at my doctor's office.  It was like a roller coaster ride, thereby causing me to find a new doctor.  At 12 days in, I had Testosterone levels of 634 ng/dL total and 12.0 pg/mL free.  EDIT:  Prior to that protocol, the doctor's office was injecting me with 250 mg of Sustanon per week and I felt much better and had better labs with testosterone numbers of 1139 ng/dL total and 25.4 pg/mL free.
> 
> IMHO, self-injecting 80 mg of Cypionate every 3.5 days is MUCH better and my last labs had me at 918 ng/dL total and 21.7 pg/mL free prior to my next injection.
> 
> Of course, since I started TRT nearly a year ago, I watched the reference ranges change.  IDK what the reasoning was for doing so, but both the lower end and higher end dropped with what certain labs considered "normal".



Labs are required to validate and reassess their assays every so often.


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 9, 2018)

now think about how much gear dallas was running for his levels to be at 50,000


----------



## IHI (Mar 9, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> now think about how much gear dallas was running for his levels to be at 50,000



Id rather not, i keep thinking his pin was a caulk gun and a hog needle on it


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 9, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> now think about how much gear dallas was running for his levels to be at 50,000



That was measured via urine so it’s comooetely different than bloods


----------

